# Solutions - Sleepiness/montony while driving



## ddaneluz (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess this is a common problem all over the world, specially at night. 

Have you guys seen any good exemple of solutions that are related to this problem?

By now, I remember seeing a tunnel in Norway that has lighting with different collors, in order to break the monotony of driving for a long time inside it.

That's the picture


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

*Musical Roads*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musical_road

Maybe it won't prevent sleepiness if it's the wrong tune! It certainly is capable of breaking the monotony.


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

Stop at a service area and get some coffee/tea. However, these are often not available when needed...

Get some sleep. Pull off the road, lean back, close your eyes, set an alarm to 15 minutes – even that little helps a lot. (And then just hope that there are no bandits around...)

Unfortunately, there are some cases when that doesn't work. For example in temperatures of -30°C and below, 15 minutes' nap could be the last thing you'll ever do. So here are some other things I myself have done...

- Eat some candies, preferably some with strong flavour. *
- Drink some caffeine-containing beverages. *
- Open the window.
- Listen to some music. Loud. Hard rock or metal and no ballads. Sing along.
- Don't have any decent music? Sing anyway. Loud.
- Call your friend (using hands free of course).

*) Of course, you must have these in the first place. So if you know you'll end up driving through the night, get some.


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

I read the thread opening again and I guess my post above is slightly off topic ... but let's try again.

Here's one example, from my home town actually. The image is not very big, but look carefully and you'll see the motorway going by.


----------



## Stahlsturm (Mar 30, 2012)

OulaL said:


> I read the thread opening again and I guess my post above is slightly off topic ... but let's try again.


I also thought the OP was asking for solutions as to how to deal with the issue on a personal level (To which your answer was spot on) and only later I realized he was asking for examples how the authorities tried to make sure during construction that one won't have to deal with it on a personal level.

I don't have any examples here in Germany except that they try to build Autobahnen with as little stretches of just straight runway as possible to break up monotony. I think they did a fairly good job at that but the recent (well, past 20 years or so) of housing in all Autobahn with concrete barriers to protect people who moved next to the Autobahn a decade after it was built only to realize that oh shit, the Autobahn can be heard at night, is undoing a great deal of their initial effort because I find little to be more tiring than driving along a sound barrier for kilometer after kilometer. Oh well, there's always coffee and my trusty 80s Heavy Metal collection


----------



## ddaneluz (Oct 21, 2009)

That's right, i wasn't talking about personal cares, I was thinking about some kind of signs, ilumination, sound effects, visual effects or stuffs like that!

An exemple is when there is a police checkpoint, even if you are sleepy when you see it you will get more awake!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

18-km Zhongnanshan Tunnel in China:


----------

